# ReIntroducing injured chicken



## Sydney Green (Nov 16, 2020)

We had a chicken get a neck injury. She still does not have feathers and probably in one place will not grow again. She is eating and has gained weight and now it seems time to reintroduce her. We have kept her in a crate next to the coop. When we first reintroduced her, the other chickens attacked her. We read what to do and are now following the recommendation of putting one of the chickens in with her. this is going great. We are also feeding them all together along the coop and the crate. We are now wondering when we should put the two chickens back in? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would go ahead and try it again. If they go after them watch to see if there is a ringleader. If there is put that bird in the crate and let the other two in with the flock. Leave it like that for a few days then put the problem bird back. 

Congrats on the recovery of the wounded bird.


----------



## Sydney Green (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks so much. We are happy that she survived. We did as you suggested yesterday and added one of the birds in the crate with her. We spent the morning having the flock and the two birds eating in a trough between the two cages. We put the two back in yesterday afternoon. We did, as expected, have to remove one bird and still have her in the crate. The others are going after her periodically and she is very skittish. But no blood has been drawn. We will keep a close watch on her today and hopefully in the next day or two add the other bird back in. Was amazing to see how the bird we had with her seems to protect her from the other birds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chicken psychology can be tricky. We find we have to move pieces around the gamboard until we find the right combination so that peace can rein within the flock. 

Most of the time if we stand back and observe we can come up with the next step. Or not. Then we have to try something different. 

I've got Guineas. There is the gang of five that keeps the flock in turmoil. I've started booting their behinds out of the Guinea pen so the others can get peace.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Hopef


Sydney Green said:


> Thanks so much. We are happy that she survived. We did as you suggested yesterday and added one of the birds in the crate with her. We spent the morning having the flock and the two birds eating in a trough between the two cages. We put the two back in yesterday afternoon. We did, as expected, have to remove one bird and still have her in the crate. The others are going after her periodically and she is very skittish. But no blood has been drawn. We will keep a close watch on her today and hopefully in the next day or two add the other bird back in. Was amazing to see how the bird we had with her seems to protect her from the other birds.


Hopefully, they will continue to sort themselves out, follow Robin's advice on chicken psychology. Welcome to the Forum! I'm glad your bird is recovering well.


----------

